# Practicing songs with guitar pro?



## Korg (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey, just curious how you all do it, and if I'm "impairing" myself the way I do it. Currently when I learn a "hard" song (for me ) I "split" it up with some riffs, and then put a repeat sign on and then gradually improve the bpm, but just wondering, how do you do it?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 12, 2011)

I start with learning the whole song at 1/4-3/4 speed depending on the difficulty. If a certain passage is too hard then i repeat the section to work on it till I feel comfortable with it. I try not to monkey with the actual songs tempo.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 12, 2011)

I would highly recommend opposed to using the speed trainer actually using a metronome. Thing is the guitarpro detaches you from thinking of the rhythm by playing for you/scrolling. I doesn't build that rhythmic connection.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you mean actually putting repeat bars and manually changing the BPM? You may want to check out the loop/speed trainer tool (F9). 

I use the same method to learn riff by riff or lick by lick 



SirMyghin said:


> I would highly recommend opposed to using the speed trainer actually using a metronome. Thing is the guitarpro detaches you from thinking of the rhythm by playing for you/scrolling. I doesn't build that rhythmic connection.



If I understand what you're saying, I solve this by making sure to mute the parts I am playing in Guitar Pro and have the metronome turned on.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 12, 2011)

^ the issue is cues outside the metronome, like if you are watching it and whatnot. Cues of any sort are the issue, aside from the beat. I did try this for a while at one point ,and it decimated what used to be solid timing (lack of exercise = atrophication).


----------



## Korg (Mar 12, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> ^ the issue is cues outside the metronome, like if you are watching it and whatnot. Cues of any sort are the issue, aside from the beat. I did try this for a while at one point ,and it decimated what used to be solid timing (lack of exercise = atrophication).


So it would be okay to for example have the metronome on, if you're not looking except a few times to see f.ex. you're the right place.. I'm not so good at knowing where/when the beat falls so I guess this might be a good idea?


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 12, 2011)

Having done it, I can tell you it won't help much. The only way to get a real feel for the beat is to practice to it alone. What I tend to do is learn a lick 'free time' to build up some muscle memory, then start playing it to a click as it should be, approach (or exceeding) the normal tempo. One up from a metronome that may feel more natural is a drum machine. There is really no substitute for driving the feeling of beat into you though. 

I had rock solid rhythm on everything BUT guitar at high speeds, and this was mostly due to practicing blindly with guitar pro. Big band and on bass , no problem. I never practiced those instruments with a similar thing though. The problem is as you start watching guitar pro (I say watching as you aren't really reading it as you would music) you just disconnect and create a dependance. The thought isn't active enough.


----------



## Korg (Mar 12, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Having done it, I can tell you it won't help much. The only way to get a real feel for the beat is to practice to it alone. What I tend to do is learn a lick 'free time' to build up some muscle memory, then start playing it to a click as it should be, approach (or exceeding) the normal tempo. One up from a metronome that may feel more natural is a drum machine. There is really no substitute for driving the feeling of beat into you though.
> 
> I had rock solid rhythm on everything BUT guitar at high speeds, and this was mostly due to practicing blindly with guitar pro. Big band and on bass , no problem. I never practiced those instruments with a similar thing though. The problem is as you start watching guitar pro (I say watching as you aren't really reading it as you would music) you just disconnect and create a dependance. The thought isn't active enough.



Right, thanks a lot, so the best way is to "learn" the riff, and then play along to a metronome, gradually improving speed?


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 12, 2011)

I fucking love practicing new songs with Guitar Pro 6. 

My method is to go for it. That is the only way it ever clicks for me. I will just go at it riff by riff. I do it in steps. 

1) memorize the first half of the song
2) play what is memorized at full speed until it is playable
3) memorize last half of the song
4) play the whole song until I have it down

After that I move on. It is all about repetition for me.


----------



## The Munk (Mar 12, 2011)

If you didn't write it, your gonna have to learn how to play it the way it sounds.
Use whatever method works for you.
In the end, do you play it as it sounds?


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 12, 2011)

Korg said:


> Right, thanks a lot, so the best way is to "learn" the riff, and then play along to a metronome, gradually improving speed?



Pretty much, the whole 'memorize' thing isn't really necessary this will drive it into your head deep. Unfortunately playing a song along with GP is easier than just playing a song otherwise, repetition or not.


----------



## Korg (Mar 13, 2011)

The Munk said:


> If you didn't write it, your gonna have to learn how to play it the way it sounds.
> Use whatever method works for you.
> In the end, do you play it as it sounds?


 Well, for me, it's also important to improve my rhythm which is lacking


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 13, 2011)

A simple rhythm exercise that might help you get a start.

Play a scale, any one, doesn't matter which. Set your metronome low, say around 40-60. Play 1 note per beat, and make sure you lock onto the beat. You should be playing to it dead on. Then play 2 notes per beat. Then 3 (triplets), 4, 6, and 8 notes per beat (this is why it is slow). That should help with straight rhythms.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 20, 2011)

I use to get the song and just play through guitar pro, full speed. Not learn the bits and just play it, and then after that, I'd focus on a certain bit and learn it and just try play the song through over and over, and slowly I'd pick up bits and that, I've stopped that now, I mostly look at the tabs or just normal tab and play through and then use a metronome or play along with the song.


----------



## stupidspoge (Mar 20, 2011)

I learn the tabs in guitar pro, and play it as best as I can remember for a day or two, then go back, and I can play it... When I play without listening to the song or the midi, I tend to rush a lot, so playing it to a track is easier.

Probably not the most efficient way though...


----------



## ScornEmperor (Mar 22, 2011)

Interesting topic. I just started messing with a couple new songs tonight in Guitar Pro, using the looping method. It did seem to me that I was a lot sloppier regarding tempo then when I play with only the metronome.

Sean Conklin over at Infinite Guitar and a couple guys at work (who are quite a bit better than me) have told me to practice only with the metronome and avoid backing tracks until I have the beat counted and memorized. Then play to the CD or the backing track to get the nuances. I think the reasoning here is that the counting is a pretty fundamental skill and if you aren't really good at it you will refine it through constant use. Instruments & other noise mask small errors in rhythmic accuracy I suppose.

I think I'll do what a lot of you suggest. Use GP to get the riff pattern down and then switch to the metronome to drill it to time.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 22, 2011)

Why would you practice it to a metronome instead of the drum track? When you do it live you play to the drummer, not a click.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 22, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Why would you practice it to a metronome instead of the drum track? When you do it live you play to the drummer, not a click.


Because a lot of us have metronomes not drum machines? 

In all seriousness, that is why I do it. I also find it much easier to play alongside drums. Follow that with always taking the hard way...


----------

